# Panicking - getting a terrible rash



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, my body is acting increasingly more strange. Now I am developing arash all over my body. Big pink/red rashes on my neck, parts of my face, under my arms, on my back, on my inner thighs. I haven't taken any new medications other than the ones I've been on these whole tx cycle.

Anyone have any idea what this can be caused by?
I have googled it and found that some develop a rash against progesterone that is kept in sesame oil, but I don't think that Utrogestan include any sesame oil.


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Put some hydrocortisone oint on it and now it's gone to the eye but I can feel that it is still there somehow.


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure on the rash hun, but i've the most irritating & annoying itchy scalp i've ever had in my life!!  I normally take anti-histamines in the summer for hay fever (where i do get skin reactions) but Dr told me not to take from the day of EC as not advised for pregnant women  
I get random itchy patches on my body, but no rash.  Don't know whats going on.  I thought it would be fine & i'm coping with the standard hay fever blocked nose & itchy eyes, but i can't cope with this itchy scalp.....even had my mum check my head for knits!! 
Don't know what to do, can't apply hydrocortisone into my hair, have tried T-gel shampoo but no improvement yet - 
anyone any ideas? PLEASE!!!!

Oh, on my 2ww aswell - otd on friday 8th     two embies on board after 4dt
Lily xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

lily, I hope that you get rid of the itchy scalp soon. I know how annoying that can be! And   that your and my embies will decide to stay with us!

My lips are now so swollen and stiff that it looks and feels like I've had a major Botox injection in them.
Saw my GP and he was absolutely clueless. Wanted to put me on Prednisone until I informed him that I'm already on 15 mg since almost a month.


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

its over for me started period and did a test bfn.


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Big hugs Iconn. Really sad. I am sending you a big  .

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am so sorry Iconn! Big hugs!! Hope that your DH takes good care of you tonight!

AFM, the rash is getting worse despite heavy doses of anti-histamin and cortisone .... what is this. I am not allergic to anything that I know of. Must have to do with the medications or something. Had to leave the office after my first meeting this morning, didn't want to stay there with my rash and stiff Angelina Jolie-lips.


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just spoke to the emergency room ... as my hives is getting worse and I'm already maxed out on cortisone and antihistamine, I have to go tp the emergency room to get adrenalin and be observed ... good I h-te to spend the night in the emergency room.


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Iconn - I'm so sorry hun  there are no words to describe how utterly gutted you feel at the mo, but take good care of yourself & consider where you go from here.  Sending huge   xxxx

Super - Flippin heck!! Whats going on?! hope you are ok honey.  GP's are hopeless, I'm sure that the ER docs will have more success.  Good luck chick - keep us posted xxxx

AFM- my head itching is DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!  Other than that, indigestion nearly all day, after everything i eat.  Hoping this might be a good sign but am I reading to much into it & getting my hopes up?

Love to all xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Feeling a lot better after an adrenalin shot ... hope that it will last. They suspect that it is the hormones that is causing the hives. I'm going in for my beta tomorrow. If it's positive, I have to have a serious chat with the clinic on how to proceed with the Progynova and Utrogestan.


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

woke up by the itchy hives being back again .... god, I hope that they at least are due to allergic reaction to the increased level of progesterone that my body hopefully is producing due to carrying multiples ... or something nice like that. This is killing me.


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm presuming you're on the 2ww too?  When is your OTD? xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

yes I am, 14dp3dt and OTD today. Had my beta drawn this morning, waiting for the result


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my god...............GOOD LUCK!!!!! 

XXX


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

It is today - and it was BFP!! Took a beta this morning that showed a HCG of 561! So happy! And now I know for sure that the hives are due to the increased level of progesterone in my body.


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh mrs! Huge congratulations!!!!!   .

Well, I tested (pee stick) yesterday at the crack of dawn & am sooooooooo excited to say that i had a BFP aswell!!!!!!  Can't believe it, it's still quite surreal but we are over the moon.  So, I guess in about 9 months time we could be in labour together!
Do you know how many little ones you have on board?  We had 2 embies put back, so won't know until we have a scan on the 1st August if there is one or two along for the ride!

Well Done honey & congratulations again xxxx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

lilygirl, I am so happy for you!!!! Wow, congratulations!!!     

We had 3 embies transferred but won't know until scan (hopyfully July 19th) how many are onboard now. As my HCG was 561 on 14dp3dt, I think it's too low for triplets but maybe twins (they were growing quite slow and I'm pretty sure I felt the implantation around 8-10dp3dt. Not sure howquickly the HCG level increases after implantation.


----------

